# Sandbox for diggers?



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

I have always had my eye on horsefaced loaches and my LFS has them again. I would love to get a couple but I have gravel in all but one tank and they can't go in that one. Would a shallow tubberware container filled with aquarium sand and partially buried among the gravel work? I also recently picked up a whiptail catfish (rescue case, got him without research first) and read that they also prefer sandy bottoms and love to bury themselves in sand. I have a 46 gal where I could empty a space about 20" by 20" for the sandbox. Anyone tried this before or would this just make a big mess in the tank?


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I've done that before but it was a waste of time. Sooner or later the sand will just be kicked out into the gravel

I would skip it, neither of those fish need a sandy bottom. My cousin had a horsefaced loach and it did just fine in gravel, no trouble burrowing or anything.


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

I did that long ago and it was a big mess. That`s why i changes all my substrate from gravel to sand. The sand is much easier to keep clean than the gravel was. Now my loaches and I are all very happy.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

big big mess, thats all there is to it


----------

